# Whisky Collection, is it possible to bring with to Dubai?



## Hot Air (Jul 19, 2011)

Hi all

Can anyone tell me if it is possible to ship my single malt whisky collection over if/when I make the move to Dubai?

I am aware of the liquor licence situation for residents however I would like to know about importing a personal collection, from the UK. Some of my collection is for enjoying the odd 'dram' now and then but most of my collection is an investment of rare or limited edition bottlings to either enjoy or sell some time in the distant future.

Does anyone know if it is possible (legally!) to import such a collection? I'm talking of around 20-30 bottles, mostly 700ml bottles at 40-60% vol.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Not sure about that much, but I had 2 bottles of single malt in my suitcase when I moved here and didn't have any problems.


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

Hey HA, my brother works for Bushmills and when I came here I brought about 16 bottles with me. I was bringing half a container with furniture and a motorbike and in the confussion I may have labled the drink as kitchen equipment, but it worked. 
However if you have serious bottles that need laying down longterm don`t even think of bringing them here as the ambient air temp and humidity with do them in, find a trusted friend and leave them in the cold and dank uk!!


----------



## Hot Air (Jul 19, 2011)

Felixtoo2 said:


> Hey HA, my brother works for Bushmills and when I came here I brought about 16 bottles with me. I was bringing half a container with furniture and a motorbike and in the confussion I may have labled the drink as kitchen equipment, but it worked.
> However if you have serious bottles that need laying down longterm don`t even think of bringing them here as the ambient air temp and humidity with do them in, find a trusted friend and leave them in the cold and dank uk!!


Many thanks Felixtoo2

I'll leave my precious collection with a trusted friend. The others, I better start drinking!


----------



## ccr (Jun 20, 2010)

Legally, not in the container without declaring and paying duties as far as I know. And all of the companies I have worked forbid transport of alcohol in personal item shipment (container).

However, you could bring quite a number of bottles in luggage when flying over.

I thought that we were moving elsewhere by Fall this year, so I have been transporting my whiskey to the new destination the first 7 months of this year. Now I am told to stay, and 1/2 of my whiskey is in another country :-(


----------



## Hot Air (Jul 19, 2011)

ccr said:


> Legally, not in the container without declaring and paying duties as far as I know. And all of the companies I have worked forbid transport of alcohol in personal item shipment (container).
> 
> However, you could bring quite a number of bottles in luggage when flying over.
> 
> I thought that we were moving elsewhere by Fall this year, so I have been transporting my whiskey to the new destination the first 7 months of this year. Now I am told to stay, and 1/2 of my whiskey is in another country :-(


Oh no! Unlucky.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

We'll help you finish the other half CCR, next Thursday Night Drinks event at CCR's place everyone! 

Hot Air, I would assume that it is technically illegal to import alcohol even in your luggage but people have done it before. You mentioned that it is a very valuable collection would I would advise against bringing anything over.


----------



## md000 (Dec 16, 2008)

pamela0810 said:


> We'll help you finish the other half CCR, next Thursday Night Drinks event at CCR's place everyone!
> 
> Hot Air, I would that it is technically illegal to import alcohol even in your luggage but people have done it before. You mentioned that it is a very valuable collection would I would advise against bringing anything over.


My understanding was that you could bring in X liters of alcohol through whatever means necessary when traveling - duty free or in your luggage. At least that's what the customs officer told me when they saw my ~4l of whiskey/bourbon in my luggage. Who knows though, I haven't been able to track down the real "law".

-md000/Mike


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Don't they keep changing all the time anyway? Would be a shame to bring all of that whiskey and watch it flushed down the drain!


----------



## md000 (Dec 16, 2008)

pamela0810 said:


> Don't they keep changing all the time anyway? Would be a shame to bring all of that whiskey and watch it flushed down the drain!


I'm glad I made it through with no problems. I have enough American whiskey and bourbon (stuff there is NO WAY you can get here) to last until my next trip to the states....unless I go on a bender. a REAL bender with some friends.

-md000/Mike


----------



## ccr (Jun 20, 2010)

md000 said:


> My understanding was that you could bring in X liters of alcohol through whatever means necessary when traveling - duty free or in your luggage.


I have been doing that for almost 10 years now either getting booze in/out of UAE. I have a few bottles that have been racking a lot of miles, it is time to open them up...


----------



## yourgeek (Oct 9, 2011)

Hi there,
I have bought 2 litres of vodka and 2 bottles of whiskey, and there was no problem


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

I think that`s pretty much the normal duty free allowance, when I came I brought about 25 litres of whisky n wine but sometimes getting it through is just luck.


----------

